# When do rabbits (small breed) stop growing?



## thetwobunnies (Mar 20, 2013)

So my rabbit is turning 6 months on the 24th (like 4 days later) and she is only 2.6lbs (1.19KG) does that seem a little small? For a holland lop? (she is a purebred but not show quality, I have pictures of her parents and her dad is quite large or at least it seemed so in the picture, but her mom seemed average maybe a LITTLE smaller than average) I have another holland lop and he is like 4.2lbs (1.91KG) and he was like that (if not a liiiiitle heavier) when I first got him (adopted him from a rescue) By the way* I got them weighed at the vet on monday (a couple days ago), and the pictures are recent (less than a week ago)

So will she continue to grow, or is she about done since she is pretty much nearly 6 months old? I seriously can't believe it cause I got her at like 7 weeks haha. I have some pictures - she looks kind of "big" but when you compare her to my full grown holland lop she's much smaller. 
Also will her small build come into conflict with her getting a spay?


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Mar 20, 2013)

Smaller breeds are considered adults at 6 months. This is usually when they have stopped growing and you can expect them to stay that size. They may fill out a bit afterwards, but should not be gaining too much weight.
Holland lops have the dwarf gene, this means that about 50% will have one copy of the gene and that is what is wanted for showing. About 25% will not get the gene, so end up bigger than the standard. And other 25% get 2 copies of the gene, but they don't survive. It could be that your other rabbit doesn't have the dwarfing gene, so is bigger. Your female probably does have it and is also smaller than average.

Some vets are more cautious with smaller rabbits when it comes to surgery, so you would need to talk with the vet. They may prefer to wait a couple months to see if she does get a bit bigger. Spaying and neutering can be done on smaller rabbits, it's just some vets are more cautious.


----------



## OakRidgeRabbits (Mar 20, 2013)

Hollands typically weigh between 2-4 lbs., so she is average.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Mar 20, 2013)

:yeahthat::yeahthat:


----------



## thetwobunnies (Mar 20, 2013)

Thanks! I kept on thinking she would grow to be bigger than my other rabbit when I first got her LOL. I will talk to my vet and get her opinion  thanks!


----------



## Troller (Mar 20, 2013)

Cute bunny. I always enjoy seeing pictures of people holding their rabbits one handed. I admit, it's my one regret for having fallen in love with the big rabbits but I accept it. Still, she's a cute lil thing.


----------



## thetwobunnies (Mar 21, 2013)

Aw thank you, I think big rabbits are wonderful. I never really hold any of my rabbits anyway as it is (only for a few seconds at a time and I managed to get some pics) rabbits are great in any size


----------

